# Sonos wireless speaker set up



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone lucky enough to have this wireless speaker set up in your house? bit pricey set but you can have wireless speakers all over and can control off your iphone / ipad app


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The sound isn't as good as it should be.

The theory of how and where it works is great. But how often do you listen to music in various rooms? 

Quite a few people have bought it to realise they don't actually use or need it. 

It's a nice gadget but a good soind system is the best solution for most.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As above^^ i don't rate it at all tbh


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd disagree 

Sonos is a good non-audiophile system. Excellent wireless coverage through their MESH system and great way to access your own music library; internet radio or use services like Spotify or Napster (£5-10 a month)

We have a number of devices (Play 3s; ZP120s (I think these are now Amp:Connect)) in the lounge; dining room; kitchen; bedroom and ensuite - all get used and reasonable sound quality on lossless CD rips and streaming.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Non audiophile is a tad harsh. I have a ZP90 connected to my hifi and playing FLAC its as good if not better than using my Arcam CD73 cd player and thats using the built in DAC in the Sonos. I agree the standalone Play 1,2,3 aint Audiophile but for quality background music sound is very good. Sonos is not the cheapest but it works without hassle. 

I dont for a minute suggest a Sonos AV setup using the sub and soundbar with play 1 satellites as a good way to spend your money as its not flexible enough given the price.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm a Sonos fan too, have several of their amps driving speakers around their house, plus some Play5 and Play3 and a Sonos sub too. A Play3 in the garage keeps me company while detailing, and I've also got a SoundCast OutCast wireless speaker for outdoor duties fed from a Sonos Connect as well. As you might guess I like Multiroom music a lot, especially one that can play both different things in different rooms or do seamless room grouping too! :thumb:

In terms of ease of use, flexibility and reliability Sonos is hard to beat. In terms of cost it is somewhere in the middle ground, neither being cheap nor expensive compared to the other systems it competes with.

Their new Play1 is a great entry-level primo duct at £169 and sounds good for the price. It is not Hifi compared to a decent integrated stereo amp and speakers, but is far better than most ipod/Bluetooth dock/speaker setups.

The Playbar also offers an interesting option for people who are not into full separates surround sound, offering a 3.0,/5.0/3.1/5.1 option that also fits into the Sonos Family seamlessly for music playback too. Sonos were clear from the outset that it was deliberately simplified to reduce the complexity of installation, which is in keeping with their original ethos. This means you need to be aware of the limitations of a single optical input, and that at present it only supports Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound (no DTS support yet). However done right it does sound good although it can be pricey for the full 5.1 setup compared to budget home-cinema-in-a-box systems (which is an unfair comparison but is often used as an example). But that would be like comparing a cheap wax to a mid-range offering in the detailing world :thumb:

So like all things in life, you can do it cheaper, but if you want a well designed product with excellent post/after-sales support then Sonos should be on your demo list


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I like mine and would say it is better than bose for sure , had mine for years and there aftersales service is very good. i have had some high end seperate systems in the past and used to be well into my music and always spent lots on decent equipement, but i think it is very good when there is deals on S5 min the S3 not as good imgo


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been very happy with my Play5. Sits in the kitchen / Dining Room and is more than enough sound wise if I'm working in other rooms too. I use Hype Machine alot and they've now linked it to work with that which is a big plus for me and my music tastes. I'm not into audiophile sound but it goes loud and makes the music I like listening to sound great so I'm more than happy. Also being able to control from iphone / ipad is handy.
I'll prob pick up a Play1 for the bedroom and maybe another out in the garage when working. Highly rated from my point of view .


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I would disagree about it not being good! I have two play 5's and a play 3 and just ordered a play 1 too.

the sound is very good for the money and its very versatile in terms of android control or iphone and it streams music straight from your phone too which I find very handy. I give it 5 stars! and I think the majority of tests/write ups will give very good reviews.


----------



## CrippleRacer1 (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree. I've got a serious audio setup in my sunroom, Sonos Playbar for the tv and a Play 3 in the kitchen.
I've just moved into this house, in my old house I had a Onkyo 9.2 setup and obviously my new setup can't hold a candle to the old. but what I would say, is, for space saving sound, its fine.ybar.
Also, my LG 55LM tv decodes DTS to the Playbar.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had a sonos multiroom set-up for a couple of years now and I absolutely love it. Wouldn't want to be without it.

I use it mostly with napster music service and it's so easy to use. Amazing to have all that music choice at your fingertips. I've no complaints with the sound quality at all - it's loud and clear and that's all I'm after.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i love mine. I have full 5.1HD audio setup in my living room but i also use the play 3 as its works so well. Ok its not as good as the amp etc but its pretty dam good. I just bought the Play 1 for the bedroom and its brilliant. I fancy 2 more of these 1 for kitchen and 1 for the garage


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe a stupid question but are these charged from mains? what is the playing time betreen charges?


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

smiler1207 said:


> Maybe a stupid question but are these charged from mains? what is the playing time betreen charges?


No batteries to charge. Mains only power.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

So they are not wireless!!???!?!?!?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Wireless audio transfer not wireless power.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments :thumb: I will put it on my list to check out a demo at the currys superstore when im next on my hols. 

Ive currently got a LG soundbar for my television and a wireless sub box. Would this be able to be linked up to it? 

I know the sounbar can but blue tooth to my iphone


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

How do these Sonos units set up? Is there a device needed that connects to your broadband router which the Sonos speaker connects to wirelessly?


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> How do these Sonos units set up? Is there a device needed that connects to your broadband router which the Sonos speaker connects to wirelessly?


Yes, a small white box called a 'bridge'. Connects to the router and sends the signal out to the speakers/amps. Additional bridges can be used to extend the signal for large houses.

Some packs come with a bridge included or they can be bought separately for £30/40 IIRC.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

at the min all sonos are coming with a free bridge :0)


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

At least one Sonos device has to be wired to your router/network. If none of your Sonos devices are within easy reach of a wired network connection then you can use the Bridge as this first wired device. After that you can run the rest of your Sonos equipment via the Sonosnet wireless mesh (mostly on 2.4GHz, with some new units using 5GHz). Sonosnet is a modified private wifi network, so is susceptible to interference from other wifi networks, so you also have the option to used wired network connection on every Sonos component too where available.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

slineclean said:


> Thank you everyone for your comments :thumb: I will put it on my list to check out a demo at the currys superstore when im next on my hols.
> 
> Ive currently got a LG soundbar for my television and a wireless sub box. Would this be able to be linked up to it?
> 
> I know the sounbar can but blue tooth to my iphone


Take a look at the dealer finder on the Sonos website, you may have a more specialist local dealer who will be far more informed on the wider issues/features of the Sonos range.

If your Soundbar has a spare digital or analogue audio input then you could use the Sonos Connect as a source for it. It will need to be a wired interconnect, Sonos does not support Bluetooth audio.


----------

